# Morning nausea hint



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

It worked for me, it may not work for you..I wake up nauseated most mornings. I took some allergy medication last night before bed (Claritin) and I woke up this morning without nausea! It was great. I will repeat this experiment tonight and let you all know my results.I think some of my IBS may be due to allergies.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I would have to conclude that taking an antihistamine before bed helps my morning nausea.Hopefully this information may help someone.


----------



## 14876 (Dec 2, 2005)

Relief, first time I see others connecting morning nausea with IBS. (and when i tell anyone they all start suspecting that i am pregnant...hate)Perhaps I should try antihistamine.. Does it still work for you Angst?Otherwise my solution is not to eat anything solid for breakfast - usually taking a fruit juice + raw egg smoothie.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes. It does. You can even buy sublingual (under the tongue) allergy pills. Those work when I have a sick stomach because I don't have to swallow anything.Also, if you check wikipedia, antihistamines are listed as official anti-emetics.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-emetic


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

What kind of sublinquals can you buy?? I take Unisom right now, but I would like a sublingual, instead, if I can find one. I didn't know they existed. Thank you!Michelle


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Over here it's called Claritin. Loratadine I think is the generic term.


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

I tried benadryl, Tylenol PM, and Simply Sleep and they all upset my stomach. I can tolerate 1/2 Unisom but all the others upset my stomach. Any reasoning behind that?? I haven't tried Claritin, yet, because the kind I have in my cupboard is the non-drowsy type. I don't think that would work.Michelle


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Try the sublingual ones. They were good. Maybe your stomach gets upset with medication being swallowed.


----------

